# subcontract 3.5 acres of mastication



## franks forestry (Mar 21, 2010)

i thought i would post to see if anyone would be interested in subcontracting 3.5 acres of mastication and some large slash piles near blackhawk colorado.no skidsteers with mulching heads are allowed.pm for more details


----------

